# need holster



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

does anyone know where i might find an IWB kydex holster for a 380 thunder?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Blade-Tech, Comp-Tac and CrossBreed all make holsters for the Bersa .380, do you want Kydex only or a hybrid such as the MTAC or Super Tuck?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Look Here 

very high quality and not too hard on the pocket book

RCG


----------

